# Anyone with a shorter barreled 30-06?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I dropped off my pre-accutrigger Savage 30-06 with a gunsmith today to get re-crowned because I had somehow gotten a good nick in it. He took an initial look at it and told me he would have to take at least an inch off from what he could see, but it might end up being more once he got to take a good look at it. The rifle has a 22" inch barrel and if he has to cut off more than an inch, what will I be losing in velocity? I've read that it could be as little as 20fps and as much as 75fps. I suppose that I'll have to shoot it before I actually find out what it does. I'm hoping that I don't lose too much velocity and if I"m lucky I might gain some accuracy.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

You'll have to test and see.Could lose 100 or more per inch.Years ago I had a Rem pump(760?)that was cut off at 20.5 and I used it hunting swamps in NW Wisc.Still a lethal deer cannon.Still a lot you'll be able to adjust based on bullet and load but with 'time of flight' changes usually come consequences at long range.Should be fine for every day hunting.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You can compensate some by going to a bit faster burning powder if you reload, that is the concept of the ruger compact magnums basically. I wouldn't think the difference between 22 and 21 wouldn't be much, say 20-30 fps, depending on powder.

Here is an article that if you go to the bottom there is some info, with varying opinions, the very bottom has some 30-06 data.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_barrel.htm


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not really worried about it if he only takes an inch of barrel off. I don't think that would make a big enough difference to bother me. Its the part where he wasn't sure if it was just an inch that might have to go. I would think that anything under 20 inches would really start to lower velocity and really start to get loud. Thanks for the link, I'm going to read over it as soon as I'm done typing this.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

you could go down to 16" and not really have much to worry about.

performance won't be an issue for you in that caliber until you start to really push it to the extreme of over 1200 yards.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah unless you shoot at small targets at long range a few fps here and there is not gonna matter , what will matter is noise. At the range the other day a fella had a 30-06 with a 20 inch barrel and my god it was the loadest SOB on the range by far. I would like a 24 inch tube on a 30-06 for that reason only! I would look into a new barrel if you got the $$.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Just have it threaded for a compensator and that will take care of it being to loud.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think I'll get it and shoot it a bit to see how loud it really is and how it shoots. I have been contemplating a new barrel for it for a while now, so I might opt to order a shilen barrel and change it out myself. I think if I was going to spend the money to get it threaded and have a compensator put on it, I would be way farther ahead by putting a new barrel on it for a bit more. Wouldn't a compensator make it even louder anyways?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

no that is a muzzle break. a compensator is a silencer.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Muzzle break=compenstor doesn't it? As far as I know the two are one in the same. They redirect gases at the muzzle to reduce felt recoil, which also increases volume. A silencer muffles the sound when you shoot and is illegal unless you go through the proper routes to get a tax stamp, which is also kinda spendy. Either way I really don't have any use for either at the moment.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

no a muzzle brake is a muzzle break. a silencer is another name for a compansator. Well now with the new passage of the firearms rights law in sd we no longer need to get the tax stamp, dont want to be the be the one who tests that on the atf though. the next rig i have built will be threaded for a compensator just for the fact i dont have to worry about the ear protection. and it is kind of fun to shoot the deer and have the others look at the one that just fell down like they wonder what the hell is happening.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I wasn't aware that you can use a supressor when hunting?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

In south dakota you can. all the states have differnt regs. some you cant use at all some on only non game animals and others it open game.there is a map that has all the states on it and there regs cant find it right now though.


----------

